# You must educate each and every passenger!!!



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I posted this in another thread but I'm going to post it here.

You have to educate each and every passenger that a 4.67 is grounds for termination. Almost all pax do not realize this. You must POLITELY explain to them that if you were to get 4 stars on each and every ride that you would be deactivated in no short time, even though if you shop at a site like Amazon, a 4 out of 5 star for an item is still great. It's really important to educate the pax. Most pax think that a 4 star is somehow still good. They must know that a 4 star is a fail!!

Most of my pax tell me they had no idea. I also explain that drivers have bad days as well as for riders. I tell them, and this is actually true, that I've only given 5 passengers non-five stars out of 2000 rides or so. 

At the end of each ride, it's best to say something like, "if the ride was good, if you can shoot me a 5 star rating, I would appreciate it". However, if you missed an exit or something I would just tell them to have a great rest of their night or something.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The key is to work it into the conversation. If someone is quiet then unfortunately you don't have any wiggle room except to politely ask them to give you a 5 star at the end of the ride, but in a real polite manner.

Most of my pax ask me how is Uber, how long I've been doing it, and that opens the door to talking about things.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The key is to work it into the conversation. If someone is quiet then unfortunately you don't have any wiggle room except to politely ask them to give you a 5 star at the end of the ride, but in a real polite manner.
> 
> Most of my pax ask me how is Uber, how long I've been doing it, and that opens the door to talking about things.


How about something to the sort -- ( personally I wouldn't bother)

"Thank you for riding with Uber, keep in mind, anything less than a* 5 star* driver rating is considered failure in the Uber system.

Passenger: (possible) Really?

Driver: " *Yes, when our rating goes below 4.7* we start getting nasty notes on deactivation."

End

*Rinse and repeat* for another 10,000 - 60,000 times. (?)

Hopefully, you will be long gone well before you hit 2000.

(If you want to know where the crowd in SF got many of their ideas, look at the Ebay, seller , power seller, commissions, etc system)

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

i thought they were no longer terminating people, or not as easily since the settelement, another lie?????


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> i thought they were no longer terminating people, or not as easily since the settelement, another lie?????


The only thing they conceded is that they won't kick you off for not accepting rides, but since the settlement hasn't been in effect it doesn't matter yet, but then again they can simply choose any of an infinite amount of OTHER reasons to kick you off.

Keep in mind that they can opt out of all the "concessions" after 2 years. Most people don't know this.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I unabashedly ask the pax to rate me a 5 and if they look puzzled I quickly explain anything but a 5 will bring my rating down and canned. Most pax say sure.


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

★★★★ and below 9 ratings “Cut music. Strong sweet smell in car. Too strong

Oki so i got this rate within the last week rating.

Someone should tell the passengers they r paying for the ride not for renting the car. If they need music on again they can ask for it politly and i have the right weither or not turn it back on.

For the sweet smell. Well they r too dirty to handle it. Lol


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Zass we are in the customer service bizz. I always tell my pax to tell me if they want the air fixed and they have option of music. A happy pax is a generous pax. I tell them this is their ride and I am here to please. Think about how you want to be treated. Of course I am from Texas and have southern manners.


----------



## Zass (Jun 1, 2016)

I would prefer to be treated nicely politly.

And i would love to treat the driver nicely and politl.

Im paying for the ride. They are giving me the ride. This is how it should be as passenger.

Any other stuff that could be done considered as bonus.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

At this point when I see an 5.0 rider I assume they are new and sandbag it "So how long have you been Ubering? Oh, really, your first ride? Welcome!" Blah blah blah and then get around to the ratings. At the end of the ride I show them how I close out the trip on my side, giving them 5 stars. "Have a great day and see you next time!"


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Please be assured that a rating for one trip will have little impact on your overall rating as a driver. Your overall rating is an average of up to 500 of your most recent trips.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Do the pax on the bus you ride rate the bus driver?


i dont have time for your stupid games


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

OP I don't think you've thought this through. In fact, I know you haven't thought this through.

Do you really think that if all riders are "educated" about the star ratings that we'll be better off? We won't be. Because the bottom 10% will always be at risk of deactivation. So instead of being at risk for deactivation at a 4.67, you'll be at risk at a 4.72 or a 4.78. See how that works? If you're in the bottom 10% you're likely to get booted, no matter how high the passengers rate.

Good luck educating!


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a sign in back saying anything below 5 stars and I can get deactivated. I get asked alot about it and when they here the real story they are shocked. Makes no sense.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I posted this in another thread but I'm going to post it here.
> 
> You have to educate each and every passenger that a 4.67 is grounds for termination. Almost all pax do not realize this. You must POLITELY explain to them that if you were to get 4 stars on each and every ride that you would be deactivated in no short time, even though if you shop at a site like Amazon, a 4 out of 5 star for an item is still great. It's really important to educate the pax. Most pax think that a 4 star is somehow still good. They must know that a 4 star is a fail!!
> 
> ...


My market .85 a mile, I don't give a crap about about my ratings


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

If I am asked about ratings, I will respond about ratings.


----------



## Ladybug220 (Jun 18, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Please be assured that a rating for one trip will have little impact on your overall rating as a driver. Your overall rating is an average of up to 500 of your most recent trips.


So does that mean that anything after 500 doesn't count?


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Ladybug220 said:


> So does that mean that anything after 500 doesn't count?


It means that at ride 501 your rating for ride 1 drops off. A rolling average.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ladybug220 said:


> So does that mean that anything after 500 doesn't count?


Thanks for reaching out. Happy to explain.

The feedback and star system is an easy way for riders and drivers to provide feedback for one another.

For privacy reasons, you won't be able to view a specific rider's trip rating and vice versa (riders will never be able to view your specific rating of them).


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

If you track your ratings continually you can have a really good idea of who junked your rating. I've got an ongoing situation with a sleepy witch I'm battling Uber about over a BS low rating and wrong vehicle complaint.


----------

